# xeffects overlay tot?

## root_tux_linux

hi

Ich bekomm seit Tagen die Meldung:

```
* Running command "/usr/bin/svn update "/usr/portage/local/layman/berkano""...

Revision 188.

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn update "/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects""...

svn: No such revision 655

*

* Success:

* ------

*

* Successfully synchronized overlay "berkano".

*

* Errors:

* ------

*

* Failed to sync overlay "xeffects".

* Error was: Syncing overlay "xeffects" returned status 256!

```

Gibts das xeffects nimmer oder wieso ist es plötzlich tot?

----------

## s.hase

Machmal ein

layman -d xeffects

und danach ein

layman -a xeffects

Sollte dann wieder gehen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Mein Held  :Smile: 

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## haukew

ich hab genau das gleiche Problem, wenn ich aber layman -a xeffects probiere, kommt:

```
hauke-gentoo hauke # layman -a xeffects

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects/trunk/" "/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects""...

svn: Kann nicht mit Host 'svn.gentoo-xeffects.org' verbinden: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt

* Failed to add overlay "xeffects".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!

hauke-gentoo hauke # ping -c4 svn.gentoo-xeffects.org

PING svn.gentoo-xeffects.org (72.249.118.162) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from basic.nesl247.org (72.249.118.162): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=156 ms

64 bytes from basic.nesl247.org (72.249.118.162): icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=156 ms

64 bytes from basic.nesl247.org (72.249.118.162): icmp_seq=3 ttl=49 time=155 ms

64 bytes from basic.nesl247.org (72.249.118.162): icmp_seq=4 ttl=49 time=156 ms

--- svn.gentoo-xeffects.org ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 155.270/155.995/156.340/0.508 ms

hauke-gentoo hauke #    
```

Wo liegt das Problem?

Danke im Voraus, Hauke

----------

## Ampheus

Schonmal von Hand probiert?^^

/me is dagegen Layman zu benutzen, weil ich nur ein overlay hab  :Smile:  Ansonsten is das ein feines tool.

Naja vergebt mir, bin betrunken  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Versuchs nochmal, bei mir ging es eben.

Tobi

----------

## haukew

```
.

.

.

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/gnome-base

Ausgecheckt, Revision 20.

* Successfully added overlay "xeffects".

hauke-gentoo hauke #
```

jo, geht.  :Smile: 

compiz-fusion, ich koooomme  :Very Happy: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Gibts es irgendein preview von compiz-fusion in Aktion?

----------

## Ampheus

Denke mal auf youtube.

Hat sich auch einiges geändert, der Würfel spiegelt sich unten, er bewegt sich ein wenig anders, es gibt ein vernünftiges KDE-Config-Panel usw.

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

----------

